# installing custom sounds for mani mod:counter strike source



## fireandthunder (May 27, 2008)

i need help. i just bought a server and i am having real difficulty installing custom sounds for my server. 

What i have done so far:

put the correct format:

"soundname"/admin_plugin/soundfilename.mp3

the songs load on the menu but don't play. i have put them in the cliet.txt, download.txt, and actionlist.txt, but they still wont load. i get this message:



Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository
Failed to load sound "admin_plugin\04-los-angeles-quake-zone-rumble.mp3", file probably missing from disk/repository


what do i do? if i messed up please give me step, by, step instructions on how to do it correctly


----------

